# Angeln am Mittelmmeer in Italien(Imperia)



## Eselhirte78 (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre im August nach Imperia das in Norditalien liegt. Würde gerne wissen was sich da "Fischtechnisch" egal ob salzig oder süß tut. Schon im vorraus meinen Dank für hoffentlich vieeeeele Antworten!
#6


----------



## DokSnyder (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Mittelmmeer in Italien(Imperia)*

Servus!

Kannst Du mal berichten was es so da gab? Irgendwelche besonders interessanten Gewässer? Oder nen Angelshop in Imperia der einen Besuch Wert ist?


Gruß
Dok


----------



## Schelle86 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Mittelmmeer in Italien(Imperia)*

Ich war vor Jahren in Imperia.

Hab auch öfters geangelt.
Und auch einiges gefangen!

Es gibt mehrere Stellen bei den Buchten, wo Steinschüttungen sind.

Mit der leichten Posenmontage und Teig, sowie Garnelenstücken fängst du deine Fische.

Immer in der Nähe der Steine sind eigentlich immer Fische gewesen.

Zwar nicht die größten aber lecker waren sie allemal.

Ich meine es waren Goldstriemen, ein paar Zahnbrassenarten, und Lippfishe.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.

Ist zwar schon 10 Jahre her, aber es sollte alles noch seine Gültigkeit haben.

Mfg
Schelle86


----------



## DokSnyder (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Mittelmmeer in Italien(Imperia)*

Hehe danke für die Info. Mal schauen ob da was geht.


----------



## Rudolf R. (1. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Mittelmmeer in Italien(Imperia)*

hi und wie war dein urlaub? warst du angeln? und war gefangen?


Eselhirte78 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich fahre im August nach Imperia das in Norditalien liegt. Würde gerne wissen was sich da "Fischtechnisch" egal ob salzig oder süß tut. Schon im vorraus meinen Dank für hoffentlich vieeeeele Antworten!
> #6


----------



## stp69 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln am Mittelmmeer in Italien(Imperia)*

Moin, 

Alter Beitrag, selbes Thema, bin im September auch in Imperia, war schon mal vor 20 Jahren da, hab da immer einheimische mit (damals gefühlt) 10  Meter Ruten am Kai, Felsen oder sogar strassenrand gesehen. 

Weiß jemand auf was die aus waren? 

Zu den Lizenzen in Italien hab ich bereits einen Beitrag gefunden :vik:

Gruß Stephan


----------

